# Spots near Sterling Heights



## Badabing (Sep 17, 2015)

I need some spots to bring my kid to. Close enough to go for an afternoon. Thanks


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Badabing said:


> I need some spots to bring my kid to. Close enough to go for an afternoon. Thanks


Hey there Badabing, a good place to go would be either paint creek in Rochester where they have a nice little pond that has some fish in it. Also the paint creek there is good lots of chubs and trout to pick from. Another place would just be the Clinton river on schoenher road or Yates or riverbends by coyote joes are all good places. Lastly a good lake for kids is Stoney creek lake in Washington twp, I have some great memories of my father and grandfather taking me there on Wednesday's after school.

Hope this helped you out, Dave

P.S. pm me if you have any other questions or want other places to go, these are just some popular ones I'd fish all the time when I was younger.


----------



## Badabing (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Badabing said:


> Thank you


No problem


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Syndicate said:


> Hey there Badabing, a good place to go would be either paint creek in Rochester where they have a nice little pond that has some fish in it. Also the paint creek there is good lots of chubs and trout to pick from. Another place would just be the Clinton river on schoenher road or Yates or riverbends by coyote joes are all good places. Lastly a good lake for kids is Stoney creek lake in Washington twp, I have some great memories of my father and grandfather taking me there on Wednesday's after school.
> 
> Hope this helped you out, Dave
> 
> P.S. pm me if you have any other questions or want other places to go, these are just some popular ones I'd fish all the time when I was younger.


You better be careful where you fish and where you're sending people to fish. Paint creek in Rochester is closed for the year. Unless you don't mind catching a ticket I would stay off of closed trout streams.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> You better be careful where you fish and where you're sending people to fish. Paint creek in Rochester is closed for the year. Unless you don't mind catching a ticket I would stay off of closed trout streams.


 Oh yah I did forget to mention that sorry.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Syndicate said:


> Oh yah I did forget to mention that sorry.


It's all good just don't want anybody getting a ticket.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> It's all good just don't want anybody getting a ticket.


Very true thank you for mentioning


----------



## Badabing (Sep 17, 2015)

Gotcha


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there a certain species that you are wanting to target or do you not care as long as you catch something? Also what technique do you plan on using? Live bait or artificial?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

How old is your kid? Dodge park is close to you,


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, the whole system from Utica and Hays to the train tracks in downtown Utica is mine...lol

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Just kidding. If you learn the trail markers along the trail system, I could put you on a few spots that produce some fish usually. Though with these low water levels, its very hit and miss everywhere. Friday I did get 3 nice size Pike to hand and a smaller Steelhead to chase twice though.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Just kidding. If you learn the trail markers along the trail system, I could put you on a few spots that produce some fish usually. Though with these low water levels, its very hit and miss everywhere. Friday I did get 3 nice size Pike to hand and a smaller Steelhead to chase twice though.
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Very nice pike!


----------



## Badabing (Sep 17, 2015)

Great ideas guys! The fishing Im wanting would be with artificial bait and we'd like to catch something other than bluegills or sunfish. I really want to take him steelhead fishing this year too. We are amateurs but finding that fishing is an awesome way to get close to nature and helps build that bond. Take care


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Badabing said:


> Great ideas guys! The fishing Im wanting would be with artificial bait and we'd like to catch something other than bluegills or sunfish. I really want to take him steelhead fishing this year too. We are amateurs but finding that fishing is an awesome way to get close to nature and helps build that bond. Take care


Take a short drive to Waterford, Bloomfield, Clarkston, Holly area there are lakes everywhere to get on some fish. The action on my usual spot is really picking up with the big pike on live bait.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Badabing said:


> Great ideas guys! The fishing Im wanting would be with artificial bait and we'd like to catch something other than bluegills or sunfish. I really want to take him steelhead fishing this year too. We are amateurs but finding that fishing is an awesome way to get close to nature and helps build that bond. Take care


That would be great if you had the oppurtunity to do that for your son, it's a great thing to expose him to, patience. By the way how old is he just to get an idea, because another good way to bond would be for you guys to get into fly fishing possibly.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now the Clinton River should be a good area to target pike. Just use suspending stick baits and fish them with a jerk & pause retrieve. They prefer the slack water with some sort of structure. I haven't been able to really fish for about 3 weeks but when I was fishing at Stoney Creek I was getting a few LM bass on topwater just before dark and into the dark. If you try the shoreline to the left of the fishing pier in between the sailboats and the South Damn you might catch some crappies, LM bass, walleye, or a pike.


----------

